# Tear stain Tips ( remove the red)



## Chelsey

Hi 

I tried something today that was recommended by Chelsey’s breeder, and it worked wonders.
Her face is so clean. Chelsey has been having really bad tear stains lately that I think could be related to her food. Well I went to shopper’s drug mart and bought ploydent denture cleaner and gave it a try.



> "Use a false-teeth cleaner in 1/4 cup of hot water, and use a cotton ball dampened with this solution and wipe puppy’s tear stains, leaving on for 5 to 10 min and wipe of with a Damp Paper towel or cotton ball. "[/B]


*
****Update Nov 6, 2006 ****
*

**If your puppy has read tear stains and it smell bad around the eye, this could be a yeast infection and it should be treated by your Vet .**


1)We have also found that Everdent is to harsh a product to use on your puppy.

2) *Do not *use anything other then an paper towel or cotton ball to apply this solution

3) We have also found that using 1 table spoon of Baking Soda and less then 1/4 will also give you the same results. Without he use of chemicals ( I have been using this method as well.)

4) *Do not* leave your puppies face soaked with this solution on over night. 
( Wipe it on and Wipe it off with a damp paper towel or cotton ball)

5) If you still notice red that is fine. It could take a few applications but wait 2 - 3 weeks before applying it again. 

6) This is NOT a permanent fix .

7) This may not work for everyone puppy. 




================================================================

CHELSEY'S FACE IS CLEAN, I mean clean.








It removed all the red stains. I wish I took before and after pictures but I did not have my cell phone with me. I know that it will come back as that is not the under root problem. At least I can clean her face with out working so hard it only took 3-5 min and it was all gone. I used two of the denture tablets as Chelsey face was really red and then I just wiped it on rubbing lightly. Be very careful not to get in the eyes

It worked!! She looks like the puppies in the Always Maltese pictures that lexis’s mom posted. Clean face, White face. No red stains. That how chelsey face was for the first few months untill she started teething. After her spay it got really bad . I think that was the time I changed her food as well.

Give it a try. It is way cheaper then the other stuff I have spent lots on that don't work ,or only remove a little tear stains at a time. 

*Products Rated from 1 to 10*

*A #1 Systems Gel whitener for tear stains. 4.5*
If you leave it on and then wipe it off, It keeps the tear stains from staining the coat .
Only problem is the tear stains look the same until you wipe it off at the end of the week… just makes it easy to maintain.

*Hydrogen peroxide 5 - 6 * 
It will remove most of the red stains with lot of work daily. 
Some say it dries out the hair. I have not had that issue.

*Bio something.* I can't remember the name right now. *2*
It is too late to go down stairs to check








I personally did not like this product at all. It just covers up the red stains with white makeup.
I guess it would work find for a puppy with small amount of tearing.
A puppy that has a lot of tearing, ends up looking like they have bad makeup on for Halloween.









*Diamond eye 1.*
A Total waste of my money.







Let say I bought the bottle in October last year and it is still nearly full . The above product works better at least it covers it up with white stuff.

*Soap and water. 4*
This must be done daily and it will still not remove all the red stains.
I find it moves the red down the face. Leaving streaks

*Cutting the hair 7-8*
I do this once a week with also using the A# 1 system gel
but there is still a little red left

*Ploydent denture cleaner 9*
I rate this a 9 as the underline problem will come back. 
So far this is the best thing that works except for cutting the hair near the eyes.
I guess I won’t have to do this anymore.







 

These are just my personal experiences and others may have different results.
I just wanted to share some great information.
I will try to post a picture of Chelsey white face soon.

From one happy mom









Editing for Pictures:
Before








After:

Resetly taken picture November 2006


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

I would have NEVER thought of that, but it makes a little sense!







Thanks for the tip...I will give it a try after my next Walmart trip! 



> "Use a false-teeth cleaner in 1/4 cup of hot water, and use a cotton ball dampened with this solution and wipe puppy’s tear stains, leaving on."[/B]


PS: You don't rinse it at all?


----------



## dhodina

Do you think it could be used on the beard? Tunny's has a pinkish tint.


----------



## Theresa

[/IMG]















If this works we'll kiss you, poor Summer always has the stians I've tried everything. Her poor little face always looks dirty







and I wipe,wash,wipe,wash etc... all the time







THIS STUFF SOUNDS GREAT makes sense
Thanks for the tip 
forever grateful
Summer


----------



## maltsmom

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@May 26 2005, 06:05 AM
> *I would have NEVER thought of that, but it makes a little sense!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip...I will give it a try after my next Walmart trip!
> 
> QUOTE*


*



"Use a false-teeth cleaner in 1/4 cup of hot water, and use a cotton ball dampened with this solution and wipe puppy’s tear stains, leaving on."

Click to expand...

*PS: You don't rinse it at all?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65381
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's my question too. Even after a certain time, you don't rinse?


----------



## maltsmom

I lied. I have another question. Can you save the unused portion for the next time, or does it have to be fresh.


----------



## saltymalty

Are you using the fizzy denture tabs or the paste? I have efferdent tabs (my daughter has a retainer) and they work great for that. I have also heard of alka-seltzer being used on tear stains...you follow the package directions and wipe the solution onto the area. I have never tried this, I was always afraid that it would get into her eyes. Valletta's tear stains come and go as she loses and gains teeth.


----------



## puppylucy

im glad you found something that works for you~!

im so happy i dont have to deal w/ tearstains


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Double posted whoopsie


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Sounds GREAT! I cant wait for you to answer everyone's questions! I am wondering the same thing! LOL

Q's
Tlunn's--Do you rinse afterwards?
Maltsmom--Can you reuse the water or does it have to be fresh each time?
Saltymatly--Fizzy denture tabs or the Paste?

Those are their questions! HEHEHHE Trying to make it convenient for ya!


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@May 26 2005, 11:29 AM
> *Sounds GREAT! I cant wait for you to answer everyone's questions! I am wondering the same thing! LOL
> 
> Q's
> Tlunn's--Do you rinse afterwards?
> Maltsmom--Can you reuse the water or does it have to be fresh each time?
> Saltymatly--Fizzy denture tabs or the Paste?
> 
> Those are their questions! HEHEHHE Trying to make it convenient for ya!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65490*


[/QUOTE]

Hi everyone.

*Question 1: Do you rinse*

Well I only tired it once last night. The breeder said to leave it on. 
I used two tabs, the water turned deep blue kind of like a watery thin paste.







the colure of that smiley
I dipped a paper towel and applied to Chelsey face under the eyes and down her cheeks.
Her face was a little blue, what I did was damp and other paper towel and wiped the blue off. 

I let Chelsey face dry went down to the basement to do something. When I returned her face was dry and all white. I new that most of the red was gone when I wiped it off ( but you know how you can't tell how good something works on your puppy until they are dry).

Well Chelsey looked so cute... no red face. Mind you my friend always say she is so cute with her red cheeks.. 

I just followed the instructions emailed to me quoted above.. Chelsey breeder does grooming. I told her the problem Chelsey was having and this was her tip she shared with me.

*Question 2:*
I don't think you can save the water. I wouldn't anyway. I throw it right out. Her face is white now. .
Try to buy white tabs if possible. The box i bought was 7.99. I did not know what to expect in side the box. There are a lot of tabs so no need to save the water.
I guess I won’t need to do this until next bath time.

*Question 3:*
Saltymatly--Fizzy denture tabs or the Paste?
I used the fizzy denture tabs as there were no mention of past in the instructions.
But I guess you can try it and see if it works. But then I would rinse it off as it may leave a sticky film. 

*Question 4:*

alka-seltzer , I can't comment . I have never used it. 
Give it a try and let us know. I would ask your friend first if puppy had any reaction to it. For me I felt safe doing this as it was recommended by Chelsey’s breeder.

*Question 5*
Do you think it could be used on the beard? Tunny's has a pinkish tint.
yep I'm sure of it. Chesleys tears started running down her cheeks.. It's all gone now.

I will try and post a picture later my husband has the picture cell phone.


----------



## maltsmom

I tried it this morning on Jack and Jill. I have the green fizzy tabs cause I have a partial. Smelled like menthol. However, it started working immediately. I had to go to work so I will see when I get home if the stains are completely gone. I am going to buy a tablet that is colorless and tasteless cause the menthol seemed to bother their eyes. You know like when you smell bengay or vicks vaporub. Other than that, I think it really works. After a year of trying, I can't believe it.


----------



## SpottyPoo

Oh, this is WONderful news!!! *doing a happy dance* I can't wait to go pick some of this stuff up later today! I will post before and after pics for all to see.  

Thanks sooooo much for the tips, Chelsey!!


----------



## Chelsey

> a tablet that is colorless and tasteless[/B]


Please let me know when you find a product that has this. I did not know the diffence when I bought it yesterday. I would prefer if it were not blue.


----------



## Holliberry

I am SO excited about this. If this really works that well its amazing. The only thing I am really concerned about it keeping it from getting into her eyes, but I really want to try this. Phoebe has two speeds. Fast and asleep. I'll have to think of something. This is great!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Although Brink's were not BAD right now, I did get me some of this today and just applied it...I am excited to see if it takes what stains he had off...









I did find mine (name Brand Efferdent) for 40 tablets for only $2.36. I was looking for $7.99...there was not any even close to that price! Your stuff must be GOLDEN!









Anyway, will let you know if I experience success...








Thanks again for the tip, even if it is not successful...


----------



## puppylucy

i love how everyones getting all excited about this


----------



## maltsmom

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 26 2005, 03:23 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



a tablet that is colorless and tasteless

Click to expand...

*Please let me know when you find a product that has this. I did not know the diffence when I bought it yesterday. I would prefer if it were not blue.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65704
[/B][/QUOTE]


I went only to giant eagle after work, They didn't have much. I will check out Walmart as soon as I can. I am sure they will have a bigger selection.


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@May 26 2005, 06:05 PM
> *Although Brink's were not BAD right now, I did get me some of this today and just applied it...I am excited to see if it takes what stains he had off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find mine (name Brand Efferdent) for 40 tablets for only $2.36. I was looking for $7.99...there was not any even close to that price! Your stuff must be GOLDEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, will let you know if I experience success...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the tip, even if it is not successful...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65758*


[/QUOTE]
See any difference yet Traci?


----------



## Holliberry

> _Originally posted by maltsmom_@May 26 2005, 06:13 PM
> *I went only to giant eagle after work,  They didn't have much. I will check out Walmart as soon as I can.  I am sure they will have a bigger selection.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65765*


[/QUOTE]

Its not often you hear that "Giant Eagle", so that really caught my eye. haha hi neighbor









Traci? How is it going???

Jess, you dont have to rub it in that you dont have tearstains







especially since we all know what you do have!!!!


----------



## puppylucy

> Jess, you dont have to rub it in that you dont have tearstains  especially since we all know what you do have!!!!   [/B]


----------



## Chelsey

ok, I have added the before and after pictures at the top of the topic.


----------



## saltymalty

She looks great...anyone else? Results please. I haven't had a chance to try this yet.


----------



## littlepeanut

Oh no way!!! Is that over night?? I gotta go to the store tomorrow!!! She looks beautiful!!!


----------



## k/c mom

Thanks so much for this great info... I just hope the cashier doesn't think I have false teeth!!









Neither of mine have much staining but to see pure white faces would be neat!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Chelsey

Thanks I know it won't last long as it is the food that I think is causing the problem.
It has beats in it. Royal caine . I’m reluctant to change her food as Chester eats the same thing. Does anyone have any suggestions. Something that is good for the coat with minimum corn. I like the royal Cain food, I just can't finger out why they would put beats in it.







Oh well at least I can get Chelsey face clean now.
What you can do to prevent it from getting in the eyes is put you baby finger just blow the corner of the eye and then apply it. That way you have a guide line.
Oh by the way the before picture was after chelsey got spayed and her eye have been worste then that picture ever since I changed her food from Purina to Royal chain.
She was going to the bath room way to much with purina

I hope it works for everyone. I'm going to send a thank you note to chelseys breeder now.


----------



## Holliberry

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 26 2005, 07:02 PM
> *ok, I have added the before and after pictures at the top of the topic.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65793*


[/QUOTE]

That looks great! The photos certainly show a huge improvement!


----------



## Carol Ann

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+May 26 2005, 03:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tlunn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 26 2005, 06:05 PM
> *Although Brink's were not BAD right now, I did get me some of this today and just applied it...I am excited to see if it takes what stains he had off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find mine (name Brand Efferdent) for 40 tablets for only $2.36. I was looking for $7.99...there was not any even close to that price! Your stuff must be GOLDEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, will let you know if I experience success...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the tip, even if it is not successful...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65758*
Click to expand...

See any difference yet Traci?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65771
[/B][/QUOTE]

Traci - hopefully your silence is due to the fact that you are busy doing the happy dance around your house, but I'm dying to know if it worked on Brink!!


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by scrappy+May 26 2005, 08:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kallie/Catcher's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 27 2005, 10:08 AM
> *Thanks so much for this great info... I just hope the cashier doesn't think I have false teeth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65798*
Click to expand...


Funny you should say that as I was thinking the same thing







I was planning on asking my husband to go buy it for me








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65808
[/B][/QUOTE]

HA,HA that what I was thinking yesterday at the store


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Mine are not GONE...but I might be able to see some improvement...I left it on there while we went to the ballgame...

I might have made my solution too weak...I only used one tablet per 1/4 cup water. I probably should have waited until his were BAD again to try it...I have been keeping up with it this week, so he was looking better than usual.








Anyway, I am going to "double" my dose, and see if I can get this last part off...I would say it definetely helped...
Will post again in a few...


----------



## puppylucy

WOW! it really worked!


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 26 2005, 07:02 PM
> *ok, I have added the before and after pictures at the top of the topic.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65793*


[/QUOTE]







Ok I cant find the pics.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+May 26 2005, 07:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Chelsey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 26 2005, 07:02 PM
> *ok, I have added the before and after pictures at the top of the topic.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65793*
Click to expand...









Ok I cant find the pics.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65818
[/B][/QUOTE]


They are on the first page, first post...


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by tlunn+May 26 2005, 07:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2005, 07:35 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Chelsey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 26 2005, 07:02 PM
> ok, I have added the before and after pictures at the top of the topic.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65793*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I cant find the pics.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65818*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]


They are on the first page, first post...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65819
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hehehe,Thanks Traci,I didnt scroll all the way down







She looks great!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

My formula did not make a "paste"- it was more of a foamy blue soup.








I used two tabs and less than 1/4 cup water....







Does this matter?
I am still letting the second dose sit...








Although he is "rubbing" his face all over the couch...







It may rub all off...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Ok, I would have to say that this method is definetely better than anything else I have tried. Brink's stubborn corners are still pink/red..but I think they will ALWAYS be that way.







The rest of his fur like across the bridge of his nose and the hair that hangs farther down is pure white...so I would say WOO HOO!














Great tip!!!! Thanks again!
(sorry I don't have before/after pics...I didn't think about it soon enough...







)


----------



## puppylucy

traci.. we can still get an after pic!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 08:32 PM
> *traci.. we can still get an after pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65864*


[/QUOTE]


*ok- here are some afters...his face is still damp...they might look lighter when he dries completely...the stains show up more in the pictures than they did in person...









*


----------



## puppylucy

AW! HE LOOKS GREAT!

and such a handsome cutie..

you know, lucy IS almost 8 months now...


----------



## sassy14830

ok trying it now i cant find my cam so I will do one eye and maybe I will find it so I can take a pic


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 08:51 PM
> *AW! HE LOOKS GREAT!
> 
> and such a handsome cutie..
> 
> you know, lucy IS almost 8 months now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65873*


[/QUOTE]


Awww...thanks...of course I think he is handsome and perfect...









The first picture came out blurry...







wonder if it did that when I resized it?







Anyway, like I said...they seem to look worse in the pictures than I thought they were....I guess I just get used to them. The denture cleaner seemed to work better for Chelsey than it did for us...








Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## puppylucy

traci - is his hair curly like that when you have it long, or is it just because he's in a puppycut?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 08:55 PM
> *traci - is his hair curly like that when you have it long, or is it just because he's in a puppycut?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65877*


[/QUOTE]









I've never let it get long, so I don't know...








If he gets much longer than he is now he seems to fluff OUT too much and I get tired of it before it lays down and I shave it all off again...
He has more wavy-fluffy hair on his body...


----------



## puppylucy

eek i didnt mean to offend u, i just thought it was cute and wanted to see if it would happen on lucy too


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 08:59 PM
> *eek i didnt mean to offend u, i just thought it was cute and wanted to see if it would happen on lucy too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65879*


[/QUOTE]


Oh no, you didn't offend me at all!!!







I love his hair...I think it was meant to be that way because I am definetely more of a puppy cut person. The Lord probably knew I wouldn't take care of a long silky coat like it needed to be. It was fate I got a curly, cotton coat boy...







It is VERY soft...so I don't mind...It is not "fuzzy" feeeling...


----------



## sheila2182

Lamby says...Hubba Hubba







Such a handsome fella!


----------



## lilluv117

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 26 2005, 04:23 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



a tablet that is colorless and tasteless

Click to expand...

*Please let me know when you find a product that has this. I did not know the diffence when I bought it yesterday. I would prefer if it were not blue.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65704
[/B][/QUOTE]


Which one did you buy Chelsey? What brand?


----------



## sassy14830

ok I'm trying to post pics I just did her left eye right in the pics let me see if I can post them ok it didnt work the pics are on my pictures folder how do I post them?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@May 26 2005, 09:13 PM
> *Lamby says...Hubba Hubba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a handsome fella!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65882*


[/QUOTE]









He says thanks!!!!







Ha ha...
Hubby said I shouldn't have said his coat is "curly"- it is "wavy"-







He said "curly" is more like a poodle...I guess he is right. I just know people always act surprised when the pet him...like they think he is going to feel coarse and fuzzy...and he doesn't all! He is very "soft", but not "silky"- can you be that way? One, but not the other?







I dunno, but that is the way he feels to me!  I know he is not "silky" because I have felt that, but I don't think he is all the way "cottony" either...







I am confused, so I know I have confused you all...


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@May 26 2005, 08:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are not GONE...but I might be able to see some improvement...I left it on there while we went to the ballgame...
> 
> I might have made my solution too weak...I only used one tablet per 1/4 cup water. I probably should have waited until his were BAD again to try it...I have been keeping up with it this week, so he was looking better than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am going to "double" my dose, and see if I can get this last part off...I would say it definetely helped...
> Will post again in a few...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65815*


[/QUOTE]

Yep your right it is kind of fomy... blue and i used two and a little less water. warm water. You have to wipe it on the stains.. use the cotton ball and wipe the stains off.
then leave on if it is not all blue. Wipe with a damp cloth to remove the blue.
If you don't wipe the stains off it will not remove it all. Wipe like your cleaning puppy's face.


----------



## Brittany Lot

I'm a little nervous to try the denture solution...Doesn't that stuff have a lot of harsh chemicals? I remember my old neighbor used to tell me about getting Denture stuff on your hand will burn your skin...am I totally off?


----------



## lilluv117

ok, I just ran downstairs to the store and bought a denture cleaner. The only brand they had was Polident. I diluted 2 tablets in a 1/4 cup of water and put it on their faces with a cotton ball. I hope it works! I'll let you know. I'm not sure how to post pictures but I'll be working on it and will post before, during and after for both dogs.


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by Brittany Lot_@May 26 2005, 11:07 PM
> *I'm a little nervous to try the denture solution...Doesn't that stuff have a lot of harsh chemicals?  I remember my old neighbor used to tell me about getting Denture stuff on your hand will burn your skin...am I totally off?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65896*


[/QUOTE]

Chesley did not have any reaction to it. I felt safe about it because her breeder recomended it.

In addition, I used Ploydent denture cleaner
wipe on wipe off do not wash off.


----------



## Chelsey

ok I think you guys are dabing it on and running away leaving it on.
You need to wipe it on like your cleaning the tears off just like usng the dimond eye.
Then you leave it on.. but it should not be soaking wet when your done, just damp.
I hope this helps.


----------



## msmagnolia

I think I got bad tablets. I sent my daughters to Walgreens and they got the store brand. I only used one and the water was clear and there was no smell. I think I should have gotten the real stuff. Tomorrow I'll try the double dose with less water and if that doesn't work, I'm going for the non-generic.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 26 2005, 10:18 PM
> *ok I think you guys are dabing it on and running away leaving it on.
> You need to wipe it on like your cleaning the tears off just like usng the dimond eye.
> Then you leave it on.. but it should not be soaking wet when your done, just damp.
> I hope this helps.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65900*


[/QUOTE]

Ok- I did not necessarily "wipe" like that...so maybe I will try again this weekend...thanks for clearing that up...I just put it there and left it there...I guess I misunderstood.











> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@May 26 2005, 10:24 PM
> *I think I got bad tablets.  I sent my daughters to Walgreens and they got the store brand.  I only used one and the water was clear and there was no smell.  I think I should have gotten the real stuff.  Tomorrow I'll try the double dose with less water and if that doesn't work, I'm going for the non-generic.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65902*


[/QUOTE]


I almost grabbed the generic, but opted for the brand name. I think I got Efferdent instead of Polydent. I wonder if that makes a difference, and if the formulas are any different? They had another box that was labeled "whitening"-but I was worried about too much "stuff" in it....


----------



## lilluv117

It doesn't look like it's working for me. I used Polident. Let me know if a particular brand works for you. Thanks


----------



## Chelsey

I almost grabbed the generic, but opted for the brand name. I think I got Efferdent instead of Polydent. I wonder if that makes a difference, and if the formulas are any different? They had another box that was labeled "whitening"-but I was worried about too much "stuff" in it....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65905
[/QUOTE]

I think that's the one I have Polydent Whitening.


----------



## BugHillHeather

Hey, guess what? I have the exact same sofa --Wow! Can't wait until I get my new furbaby--this is a great tip--I will definitely pass it on!



> _Originally posted by tlunn+May 26 2005, 09:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-puppylucy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 26 2005, 08:32 PM
> *traci.. we can still get an after pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65864*
Click to expand...


*ok- here are some afters...his face is still damp...they might look lighter when he dries completely...the stains show up more in the pictures than they did in person...









*




































<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65872
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Carol Ann

Ok, so hubby, Beastie and I get into the car and head for the local Rite-Aid. Hubby says since he doesn't know what kind of denture tabs to get, he'll stay in the car with Beastie. I head in. I grab basket, and head for make-up aisle, grabbing a lipstick and cotton balls. Then....to the tooth care aisle. Look to the right, look to the left, and start reading the boxes.







Can't decide; Polident or Efferdent. Hamlet would have been proud! Unable (as usual) to make a decision on a small matter, I take both and place them in the basket. Slink around until the counter is empty and go to the cashier, who I'm certain thinks I'm doing a study on denture cleansers or suffer from horrible indecision. I make my purchases, and leave.







At home, I again can't decide which one to use, so I try two tabs of the Polident with whitening and throw in one tab of Efferdent into a quarter cup of warm water. Bottom line: I didn't read the end of Chelsey's instructions with the wiping. I do it again. I think it works. It's still damp, but it's certainly lighter, and Beastie had some wicked stains from blocked ducts (which were treated on Tuesday, and should no longer be problematic, says the vet). Tomorrow morning, I will do it again, this time wiping the way Chelsey advised. Will let you know the results! Chelsey, thank you.


----------



## puppylucy

carol ann...! you made me laugh.

aw i miss rite aid


----------



## Carol Ann

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 08:35 PM
> *carol ann...! you made me laugh.
> 
> aw i miss rite aid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65929*


[/QUOTE]

Yah, Rite-Aid rocks! Oh, BTW, I just discovered your critter thread.







Sorry I didn't see it sooner!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann+May 26 2005, 11:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-puppylucy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 26 2005, 08:35 PM
> *carol ann...! you made me laugh.
> 
> aw i miss rite aid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65929*
Click to expand...

Yah, Rite-Aid rocks! Oh, BTW, I just discovered your critter thread.







Sorry I didn't see it sooner!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65932
[/B][/QUOTE]


My husband works for Rite-Aid!


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by tlunn+May 26 2005, 09:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-puppylucy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 26 2005, 08:32 PM
> *traci.. we can still get an after pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65864*
Click to expand...


*ok- here are some afters...his face is still damp...they might look lighter when he dries completely...the stains show up more in the pictures than they did in person...









*

[/B][/QUOTE]
Tlunn your puppy has very minium stains. I would not even be concerned if chesley were like that. By the way love his cut... so cute.


----------



## Carol Ann

> _Originally posted by tlunn+May 27 2005, 03:42 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Carol [email protected] 26 2005, 11:48 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-puppylucy*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 26 2005, 08:35 PM
> carol ann...! you made me laugh.
> 
> aw i miss rite aid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65929*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Yah, Rite-Aid rocks! Oh, BTW, I just discovered your critter thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't see it sooner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65932*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]


My husband works for Rite-Aid!





























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65979
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your husband rocks!!


----------



## maltsmom

> _Originally posted by tlunn+May 26 2005, 08:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-puppylucy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 26 2005, 08:32 PM
> *traci.. we can still get an after pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65864*
Click to expand...


*ok- here are some afters...his face is still damp...they might look lighter when he dries completely...the stains show up more in the pictures than they did in person...









*




































<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65872
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your Brinkley looks just like my Jack. They could be twins. Same tear stains and same hair cut. It's amazing.


----------



## paris

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 08:51 PM
> *AW! HE LOOKS GREAT!
> 
> and such a handsome cutie..
> 
> you know, lucy IS almost 8 months now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65873*


[/QUOTE]
little off topic...but when is Lucy's birthday? Paris was born on Oct. 18, 2004. By the way, my daughter's name is Jessie. I call her Jess, too.


----------



## puppylucy

> _Originally posted by paris_@May 27 2005, 10:01 AM
> *little off topic...but when is Lucy's birthday?  Paris was born on Oct. 18, 2004.  By the way, my daughter's name is Jessie.  I call her Jess, too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66029*


[/QUOTE]

hehehe i was born on october 18th!!

my lucy's birthday is october 9th

creepy similiarities, esp with the name..


----------



## paris

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+May 27 2005, 10:07 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-paris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 27 2005, 10:01 AM
> *little off topic...but when is Lucy's birthday?  Paris was born on Oct. 18, 2004.  By the way, my daughter's name is Jessie.  I call her Jess, too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66029*
Click to expand...

hehehe i was born on october 18th!!

my lucy's birthday is october 9th

creepy similiarities, esp with the name..








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66034
[/B][/QUOTE]
Pretty cool...


----------



## jeanette

Hey guys i too tried it on Scrappy last night but no results







i only used 1 tab on 1/4 cup of hot water, should i have used 2? That smell really bothered me its very strong im pretty sure it must have bothered scrappy's eyes too. Well ill try it again tonight using 2 tabs??? hopefully it work this time


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by jeanette_@May 27 2005, 11:55 AM
> *Hey guys i too tried it on Scrappy last night but no results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only used 1 tab on 1/4 cup of hot water, should i have used 2? That smell really  bothered me its very strong im pretty sure it must have bothered scrappy's eyes too. Well ill try it again tonight using 2 tabs??? hopefully it work this time
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66052*


[/QUOTE]

Try two tabs and a little less water. Which one did you buy? I did not notice a smell but then again I did not attempt to smell it. Did you also wipe the stains off like cleaning the face. 
Lets list the product that worked and did not work so we can same our money.


----------



## jeanette

I bought the polident denture tabs. It had a srong smell sort of like toothpaste. it turned the water a light blue color and i applied it with a q -tip under his eyes. Yes i did wipe it off after with a cotton ball. Thanks ill try using two tabs tonight


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by jeanette_@May 27 2005, 12:09 PM
> *I bought the polident denture tabs. It had a srong smell  sort of like toothpaste. it turned the water a light blue color and i applied it with a q -tip under his eyes. Yes i did wipe it off after with a cotton ball. Thanks ill try using two tabs tonight
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66060*


[/QUOTE]

Apply it with the cotton ball and wipe off tears with the cotton ball. Then use a dry one and wipe off the tears again. Face should be damp not wet when done. Do not wash off. 
I don't think there was enough solution applied when using the q - tip, but then again I'm not present so I can't tell. If your puppy only has a small amount of tear stains. I would not even bother with it. Because that means to me the application would be to close to the eyes.

If you noticed Chelsey before picture her tears are all over the bottom of her eyes and nose. The after picture she still has a little tears at the corners left. I made sure not to get to close and anyway she will still tear. I think this is day three and her eyes still look good. My husband even commented on them this morning on our walk.
I think you used the same one I did. I guess I just did not notice the smell. When I get the cell phone back I will try to post a picture so everyone can see the amount I used when applying. In addition I used paper towel.. I don't know if that make a difference. My breeder did suggest cotton ball. I would think that would work better.


----------



## ourprettytessa

okay...sorry i didn't share the news earlier. i used some (not sure what brand) on tessa last night and like a dummie i left her face soaking. i applied it with a tootbrush and left is to stay. it definitely helped!!!! however i also got a few drops of the solution on my shirt and my shirt which was dark green is now off white!!!!





















i know if i used it again it would work better, considering i know i have to wipe as if i was cleaning boogers, but i am afraid this stuff may be like bleach! i dont want to irritate (burn) tessa soft puppy skin, you know? any suggestions?


----------



## jeanette

He does have very little eye stains, i used a q tip because the stains are so close to his eyes. Can we use this on his beard area he has it alittle brown, if so is it bad if he licks some of it off?


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by jeanette_@May 27 2005, 12:44 PM
> *He does have very little eye stains, I used a q tip because the stains are so close to his eyes. Can we use this on his beard area he has it alittle brown, if so is it bad if he licks some of it off?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66071*


[/QUOTE]

Hi ,
I guess if the stains are small. I would not even bother. Too me that is a clean face.
You could try it on the beard.. I honstley can't say as I'm not expert at this. I would clean it off if your worried about licking. 

Guys,if your hand is not stedy and your worried about applying this stuff, don't
I would rather have a puppy with stain then problems with there eyes.
chelsey stays still when ever I apply any thing to her face or do her bows , she just knows the drill.

I'm no expert, just wanted to share the information provided to me.
I will try an post pictures later.


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@May 27 2005, 12:42 PM
> *okay...sorry i didn't share the news earlier. i used some (not sure what brand) on tessa last night and like a dummie i left her face soaking. i applied it with a tootbrush and left is to stay. it definitely helped!!!! however i also got a few drops of the solution on my shirt and my shirt which was dark green is now off white!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know if i used it again it would work better, considering i know i have to wipe as if i was cleaning boogers,  but i am afraid this stuff may be like bleach! i dont want to irritate (burn) tessa soft puppy skin, you know? any suggestions?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66070*


[/QUOTE]

I would definitely say it has some whiting effect. As they do us this to clean dentures.
I would not apply it again for a while, as you left it on her last night. When you do use it again apply, but do not rub to hard so you don't irritate the skin. Wipe the hair not the skin


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by jeanette_@May 27 2005, 11:44 AM
> *He does have very little eye stains, i used a q tip because the stains are so close to his eyes. Can we use this on his beard area he has it alittle brown, if so is it bad if he licks some of it off?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66071*


[/QUOTE]


Brink licked some and he was FINE this morning...


----------



## Sisses Momma

Were Brinks teeth whiter??


----------



## puppylucy

melana~ i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## ourprettytessa

i didnt leave it on all night!!!! i gave her a bath 2 hours later because i was worried. i also wouldnt recommend everyone applying this just yet. after all we do not know the consequences. tessa's skin on her face is very pink, almost as if it is irritated. i think i should stick to eye envy, it seemed to be working for me. thanks guys! 



> _Originally posted by Chelsey+May 27 2005, 10:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ourprettytessa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 27 2005, 12:42 PM
> *okay...sorry i didn't share the news earlier. i used some (not sure what brand) on tessa last night and like a dummie i left her face soaking. i applied it with a tootbrush and left is to stay. it definitely helped!!!! however i also got a few drops of the solution on my shirt and my shirt which was dark green is now off white!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know if i used it again it would work better, considering i know i have to wipe as if i was cleaning boogers,  but i am afraid this stuff may be like bleach! i dont want to irritate (burn) tessa soft puppy skin, you know? any suggestions?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66070*
Click to expand...

I would definitely say it has some whiting effect. As they do us this to clean dentures.
I would not apply it again for a while, as you left it on her last night. When you do use it again apply, but do not rub to hard so you don't irritate the skin. Wipe the hair not the skin
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66098
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## puppylucy

> tessa's skin on her face is very pink, almost as if it is irritated[/B]


  scary~!!!


----------



## Chelsey

Hi Everyone,

I won't be posting picture on how to do this for a while.
As I just received a call from the bank stating my back account was compramized.
Thank god they called me. There are some really bad people out there. It not bad enough I'm sick at home, now I have to find my way down to the bank to sign papers to get my money back that could take up to three weeks.







All on a friday night. I have the worst luck.


----------



## carrie

OMG!! I'm so sorry! I hope everything turns out ok. That's really scary!!










Oh, and I hope you feel better!!!! 


-c


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 27 2005, 02:20 PM
> *Hi Everyone,
> 
> I won't be posting picture on how to  do this for a while.
> As I just received a call from the bank stating my back account was compramized.
> Thank god they called me.  There are some really bad people out there.  It not bad enough I'm sick at home, now I have to find my way down to the bank to sign papers to get my money back that could take up to three weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All on a friday night.  I have the worst luck.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66131*


[/QUOTE]


 That's awful!







I am SO sorry...Good luck getting it all worked out!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@May 27 2005, 01:46 PM
> *Were Brinks teeth whiter??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66117*


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 27 2005, 01:48 PM
> *melana~ i was thinking the same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66120*


[/QUOTE]


He did smell kinda minty or whatever that smell was of the tablets..


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by maltsmom+May 27 2005, 09:52 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2005, 08:50 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-puppylucy*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 26 2005, 08:32 PM
> traci.. we can still get an after pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65864*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ok- here are some afters...his face is still damp...they might look lighter when he dries completely...the stains show up more in the pictures than they did in person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65872*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]

Your Brinkley looks just like my Jack. They could be twins. Same tear stains and same hair cut. It's amazing.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66026
[/B][/QUOTE]









They DO look a lot alike...don't guess I had noticed till you said that...if I had Brink's muzzle cut like Jack's, they could be twins!


----------



## Sisses Momma

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 27 2005, 12:20 PM
> *Hi Everyone,
> 
> I won't be posting picture on how to  do this for a while.
> As I just received a call from the bank stating my back account was compramized.
> Thank god they called me.  There are some really bad people out there.  It not bad enough I'm sick at home, now I have to find my way down to the bank to sign papers to get my money back that could take up to three weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All on a friday night.  I have the worst luck.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66131*


[/QUOTE]


Were you one of the Bank of America people whose accounts were "tapped"...?? I hope all turns out well for you...you would think in this day and age they could provide a secure site that is hack proof.....


----------



## Theresa

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+May 27 2005, 06:18 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2005, 09:50 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-puppylucy*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 26 2005, 08:32 PM
> traci.. we can still get an after pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65864*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ok- here are some afters...his face is still damp...they might look lighter when he dries completely...the stains show up more in the pictures than they did in person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Tlunn your puppy has very minium stains. I would not even be concerned if chesley were like that. By the way love his cut... so cute.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66005
[/B][/QUOTE]
Same here i would love it if Summer just had that small amount of staining 
we tried it with a cotton ball saw a little improvenment was afriad to get around her eye she moves alot so when she feels better I'm going to have daughter hold her and try it again


----------



## chloeandj

I'm IMPRESSED!


----------



## dhodina

I tried it on Tunny this morning using the Polydent overnight whitning. Tunny has very very slight stain by the corners of his eyes that it definetly removed. But I was most impressed with how it removed the stain in his beard. I say it works. I noticed no adverse results on his skin or hair either.


----------



## pak3tz

I tried it on Jessy this morning and thought it worked great as well, I'm including some picture, I hope you can tell by looking at them.


Here is Jessy before I got her,the eye stains were pretty bad




Jessy after I got her and cleaned her up




Jessy after using the Polident


----------



## puppylucy

jessy looks great! you cleaned her up well


----------



## charmypoo

I have listed the ingredients below. Anything alarming? I can't wait to try it out.

Citric Acid (20%) 
A key intermediate in metabolism. It is an acid compound found in citrus fruits. The salts of citric acid (citrates) can be used as anticoagulants due to their calcium chelating ability. 

Sodium Carbonate (11%),Potassium Peroxymonosulphate (4,3%),Sodium Perborate Monohydrate (10%)


----------



## Chelsey

Jessy looks so nice. Looks like SM has been very busy since yesterday.

Well I made it to the bank and had to sign some papers. They said I should have my money returned by thursday. I hope so. They took 2650.00 and even had the nerve to make a purchase. I'm so lucky the bank figured out what happened. This was one of the first weeks I did not logon pc banking to check my account as I did not shop this week being sick at home. This was not related to the bank america thing., Apperently they copied my bank card. The bank thinks they did it by camers when your punching in your pin number.
someone else was at the bank as well with the same issue. 
Thank you everyone for your concern.


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa+May 27 2005, 02:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt leave it on all night!!!! i gave her a bath 2 hours later because i was worried. i also wouldnt recommend everyone applying this just yet. after all we do not know the consequences. tessa's skin on her face is very pink, almost as if it is irritated. i think i should stick to eye envy, it seemed to be working for me. thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]ay 27 2005, 10:54 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-ourprettytessa*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 27 2005, 12:42 PM
> okay...sorry i didn't share the news earlier. i used some (not sure what brand) on tessa last night and like a dummie i left her face soaking. i applied it with a tootbrush and left is to stay. it definitely helped!!!! however i also got a few drops of the solution on my shirt and my shirt which was dark green is now off white!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know if i used it again it would work better, considering i know i have to wipe as if i was cleaning boogers,  but i am afraid this stuff may be like bleach! i dont want to irritate (burn) tessa soft puppy skin, you know? any suggestions?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66070*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I would definitely say it has some whiting effect. As they do us this to clean dentures.
> I would not apply it again for a while, as you left it on her last night. When you do use it again apply, but do not rub to hard so you don't irritate the skin. Wipe the hair not the skin
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66098*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66122
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think your puppies skin may have gotten irritated because you applied the solution with a tooth bush. I know that you were carfull but while applying you may have accidently brushed the skin. ( or may be she is sensitive.) Please everyone follow the instuctions in the quote ,use a cotton ball .


----------



## littlepeanut

I'm glad everything got corrected at the bank. My dad pulled out a newspaper article for me to read about how people are using their camera phones to catch credit card #'s, pin #'s, etc.


----------



## 020202

Izzy has minimal tear staining but I tried this on her beard as well, which WAS kinda stained. I used the overnight whitening stuff as well. It worked great. I don't think I've ever seen Izzy so pure white before. I love it. Thanks so much for the tip.


----------



## Theresa

I bougth the mint polydent ,it work just a little I think I'll go an get the blue over night whiting one, is that the one everyone is finding the best results with??
because I didn't see like major results








and how often do you think we can use this on their face and beard?


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@May 29 2005, 10:28 AM
> *I bougth the mint polydent ,it work just a little I think I'll go an  get the blue over night whiting one, is that the one everyone is finding the best results with??
> because I didn't see like major results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how often do you think we can use this on their face and beard?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66588*


[/QUOTE]
I'm not sure, chelsey's eyes still look so bright and clean. I think once you get the bad staining remove you will only need to do it to maintain it . Wait a few days before you try again. Then after that I guess you can do with with bath time.


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@May 29 2005, 11:35 AM
> *I did not see major results yet.  It lightened one eye up a bit, but the other that had the bad staining, it maybe only lighteened it up slightly.  Am I doing it wrong??  Chelsea I notice the breeder says to leave on.  But in one of your posts you used a damp paper towel to wipe off, did you do that immediately or after a few minutes???
> I used a damp paper towel to wipe off as it was so blue on chelsey face.
> When the breader said leave on she means do not wash it off with soap. I think that prevents the tears form staining again on the coat.
> 
> I am still confused as to whether to leave it in or wipe it off with a dry cotton ball immediately, after a few minutes or wipe it off with a damp cotton ball???
> Wipe of with a dry cotton ball after you have finshed cleaning or wiping the stains
> For me it took like 3 -5 min to clean chelsey tears off. then immediately I wiped it off with paper towel.  Do not leave it siting on your puppies face.  You should be wiping the tears while the solution is on.
> Then you need to wipe the tears with a dry cotton ball or paper towel.  For me it seems that when the stains get removed
> 
> Also I could not find the overnight whitening.  It was either the just the whitening or the overnight but not combined.  So I bought the whitening.
> I have the whitening one.
> 
> 
> Maybe because Casper's staining is dark it needs more applications?  I will try on Digby tonight she has minimal staining.
> 
> I would definitely say the darker the stains the more applications you will need or more soution.  When I applied it chelsey face was blue. That's why I had to use a damp paper towel to remove the blue of her coat.
> But give it time before you do it again.  It will gradually lighten up.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66599*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chelsey

Ok so here are the how to pictures:
Sorry I could not post it all the pictures in one tread. I thought we were allowed to have more then one gallery 

This is the one I purchased.









2) Before picture:









3) Applying solution









4) There is a little bit of blue on her face


----------



## Chelsey

5) Damp the paper towel and wipe off the blue solution









6) Use a dry paper towel to wipe off the tear stains.









7) Here is chelsey all dry, All done


----------



## Puddles Mom

Wonder how long this treatment will last?

It would be nice not having to use the eye products every day. Just wash face and go


----------



## saltymalty

I found this information on the ingredients in efferdent:
http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-b...nds&id=23001004

I would be careful about prolonged exposure to the skin, and probably suggest using aloe or some other skin soother immediately after treatment.


----------



## saltymalty

Here is what I found on polident:
http://www.dentalarticles.com/reader/otc18.htm

I'm certainly no expert, but I think that Polident looks a bit safer to use.

edited to add the following:
http://www.dentist.net/dentureFAQ.asp


----------



## Chelsey

My gosh that is a major difference.


----------



## Laceys mom

Hi guys. Been busy all week so I am just amazed at what I have missed. I tried on Lacey. She had a little bit of staining on her beard. I just put it on and took right off using a white, dry towel. When her face was still damp I saw no improvement, but now that it is dry...oh my gosh...no more staining at all. I just literally put on and took off. Left it on long enough to grap the towel.


----------



## Chelsey

Glad it worked for you


----------



## Brittany Lot

Eye Contact: Eye irritant. Eye contact may cause moderate irritation. Skin Contact: Sin irritant. Skin contact may cause moderate irritation. Possible sensitizer. Skin contact may cause an allergic reaction. Ingestion: Ingestion may cause gastrointestinal irritation and adverse nervous system effects. 

That's from the efferdent warnings....I knew that getting denture cleaner on your skin can really burn so I think I'll stick with a different method....


----------



## Chelsey

these are the ingredient in the polident

Citric Acid (20%)
A key intermediate in metabolism. It is an acid compound found in citrus fruits. The salts of citric acid (citrates) can be used as anticoagulants due to their calcium chelating ability.

>Sodium Carbonate (11%),Potassium Peroxymonosulphate (4,3%),Sodium Perborate Monohydrate (10%) 

It is the efferdent, I would stay away from. I'm glad I did not buy that one.


----------



## maltsmom

I tried it a couple of times. No matter how much I rubbed, the stains did not go away. I think I'll just stick with plain old water. Occasionally, I use collyrium eye wash just to wipe the stickies from their eyes. After tyring everything under the sun, I have decided to just put up with the stains, my babies are still adorable.









Not that I don't appreciate your sharing your groomer's tips. It just doesn't help my pups.


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by maltsmom_@Jun 2 2005, 10:33 AM
> *I tried it a couple of times.  No matter how much I rubbed, the stains did not go away.  I think I'll just stick with plain old water.  Occasionally, I use collyrium eye wash just to wipe the stickies from their eyes.  After tyring everything under the sun, I have decided to just put up with the stains, my babies are still adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I don't appreciate your sharing your groomer's tips.  It just doesn't help my pups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67988*


[/QUOTE]

I'm sorry it did not work but your puppies’ eyes look beautiful to me. Just keep doing what works for you. I don’t' think this is for everyone.

I think I will only use it when Chelsey stains get really bad again. In between I will just wash her face now that the red is gone.


----------



## Catherine

The only whitening polident I could find was the overnight whitening. I went to three different drug stores too. I tried the overnight whitening and I don't think it worked very well. I noticed that mine didn't get very "blue" which from reading previous posts it should be blue. I followed the directions and used two tablets and 1/4 cup hot water. I'm wondering if the reason some of us are having success and some of us are not is because of the type of polident we are using. I'm thinking the polident whitening may work better than the overnight whitening because it may work faster.

I'll keep looking for plain old polident whitening and see if I notice a difference betweent the two. I'm curious if any one has tried both and had more success with one over the other.


----------



## puppylucy

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Jun 3 2005, 10:35 PM
> *By the way, this really doesn't have anything to do with tear stain but just a suggestion for after done with the polident solution.  Rather than just throw it out, I poured it in the toilet (we have hard water) and let it sit for a bit.  It worked really good on the hard water stains with no effort.  Might as well use it instead of just pouring down the drain. My sister said she had heard of using the tablets for cleaning stains but I had never tried it before (never bought it before and yes, I too felt like saying "it's not for me!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )  Just an idea I thought I'd pass along.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68805*


[/QUOTE]

resourceful~!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Jun 3 2005, 10:35 PM
> *By the way, this really doesn't have anything to do with tear stain but just a suggestion for after done with the polident solution.  Rather than just throw it out, I poured it in the toilet (we have hard water) and let it sit for a bit.  It worked really good on the hard water stains with no effort.  Might as well use it instead of just pouring down the drain. My sister said she had heard of using the tablets for cleaning stains but I had never tried it before (never bought it before and yes, I too felt like saying "it's not for me!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )  Just an idea I thought I'd pass along.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68805*


[/QUOTE]


Seems like I read that before in my "Queen of Clean" book that is collecting dust on my shelf.


----------



## zsazsasmom

I tried the polident today, and it really did wonders for ZsaZsa's tearstains. i was really impressed on how clean it turned out! What type of food do you guys feed your babies?


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by zsazsasmom_@Jun 8 2005, 02:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the polident today, and it really did wonders for ZsaZsa's tearstains. i was really impressed on how clean it  turned out! What type of food do you guys feed your babies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70572*


[/QUOTE]

what a pretty puppy you have there. 
I used to feed them Royal cain, now i'm blending in Innova.
They seem to like it. 

Here a link for adult food :
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...232&#entry69232
this one is for puppy:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...topic=3709&st=0
I hope this helps

p.s I'm glad it worked for you.


----------



## Laceys mom

I also use the Polident solution for my earrings. Works really good at getting hairspray off.


----------



## ourprettytessa

i need to take tessa to the vet. ever since i used to efferdent on her, her hair is not the same. it actually looks really bad. its always wet and i dont understand why. she is also very yellow colored around her face. i can't wait until her hair grows out, should i cut it?


----------



## HappyB

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Jun 9 2005, 01:29 AM
> *i need to take tessa to the vet. ever since i used to efferdent on her, her hair is not the same. it actually looks really bad. its always wet and i dont understand why. she is also very yellow colored around her face. i can't wait until her hair grows out, should i cut it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70791*


[/QUOTE]

I told a friend about the Polident/Efferdent, and I just received this email:

I tried the efferdent whitening tablets for teeth that makes the water a pasty blue. I applied it to the urine stain on Molly to remove it. WELL , it didn't remove the urine stain but it turned her coat GREEN !!! I had to use an old faithful to get rid of the green.


----------



## puppylucy

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jun 9 2005, 08:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ourprettytessa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jun 9 2005, 01:29 AM
> *i need to take tessa to the vet. ever since i used to efferdent on her, her hair is not the same. it actually looks really bad. its always wet and i dont understand why. she is also very yellow colored around her face. i can't wait until her hair grows out, should i cut it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70791*
Click to expand...

I told a friend about the Polident/Efferdent, and I just received this email:

I tried the efferdent whitening tablets for teeth that makes the water a pasty blue. I applied it to the urine stain on Molly to remove it. WELL , it didn't remove the urine stain but it turned her coat GREEN !!! I had to use an old faithful to get rid of the green.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71150
[/B][/QUOTE]

omg~! guess the remedy doesn't work for everyone.. yikes!


----------



## HappyB

I would like to add that I did a follow up call to my friend who had the problem with Efferdent. She said that where she applied it for tear stains it caused a reaction, and her dog had to be given Benadryl.


----------



## paris

Have there been any other adverse effects on the babies that have tried it here on this post?


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jun 10 2005, 12:15 AM
> *I would like to add that I did a follow up call to my friend who had the problem with Efferdent.  She said that where she applied it for tear stains it caused a reaction, and her dog had to be given Benadryl.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71191*


[/QUOTE]

OMG.. is the puppy ok.


----------



## Chelsey

If your not sure about it. Then don't do it. Go with your gutt feeling. 
for us it worked ok, and chesley had no bad reactions. just like people, some puppies may have be alergic, so if your puppy is sensitive I deffinetly would not attempt it. 

I think it has been a month since I posted this and chelsey eyes are still looking ok with regular washing. She still has some red coming back in but I have used soap and water to clean it off. I will do the process again when or if her coat get stained really bad again. I would not do this weekly. I think maybe every two to three months when stains are really bad. So far so good.


----------



## dhodina

Tunny has had no reactions nor has the staining returned and it has been a few weeks.


----------



## littlepeanut

Peanut's beard is sooo white still, there was no reaction for him. I tried a little on Tic also, but it did nothing for him. He's teething tho. I only tried it on Tic because I had so much in the cup still from Peanut.


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Jun 9 2005, 02:29 AM
> *i need to take tessa to the vet. ever since i used to efferdent on her, her hair is not the same. it actually looks really bad. its always wet and i dont understand why. she is also very yellow colored around her face. i can't wait until her hair grows out, should i cut it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70791*


[/QUOTE]

Do you think tessa may nave a yeast infection. Is there a smell under her eyes.
I did not use efferdent. I did see the ingredients listed for it here in the post and it did seem harsh.
I would take her to the vet before you start triming the hair.
I thought you had taken her to the vet the week after you tried it?


----------



## saltymalty

I spoke with a dear friend of mine who is a chemist and she looked at the Polident vs. Efferdent ingredients. I would not recommend Efferdent as it seems much harsher. She said in those with sensitive skin, you might actually get a chemical burn (like that from bleach). As for the Polident, she seemed to think that the pH was acidic (due to the citric acid) and was very similar to the effect of putting lemon juice on your hair to lighten it. She said you might see the same results from lemon juice. She also mentioned that if the tear staining is caused by a yeast, the pH balance is off, probably due to the tears themselves. Any other chemists out there?

edited because I goofed and wrote efferdent instead of polident.


----------



## saltymalty

On the dog whose urine stains turned green, maybe there was some sort of reaction to the amonia in the urine? I guess that's why it's always best to test a small spot first.


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jun 10 2005, 12:24 PM
> *I spoke with a dear friend of mine who is a chemist and she looked at the Polident vs. Efferdent ingredients.  I would not recommend Efferdent as it seems much harsher.  She said in those with sensitive skin, you might actually get a chemical burn (like that from bleach).  As for the Efferdent, she seemed to think that the pH was acidic (due to the citric acid) and was very similar to the effect of putting lemon juice on your hair to lighten it.  She said you might see the same results from lemon juice.  She also mentioned that if the tear staining is caused by a yeast, the pH balance is off, probably due to the tears themselves.  Any other chemists out there?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71366*


[/QUOTE]

That is some very good information. Thank you. I don't know why I picked polident over the efferdent but i'm glad I did. 

Base on the information above and details listed of the ingredients , please do not use efferdent .
I also agree with the small spot testing as well.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

I tried the polident on Ruby and it worked very good with no negative results. I want to do it again but I will wait for awhile before I do--


----------



## Theresa

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 06:51 PM
> *AW! HE LOOKS GREAT!
> 
> and such a handsome cutie..
> 
> you know, lucy IS almost 8 months now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65873*


[/QUOTE]







Lucy I love this picture its too cute


----------



## 020202

It's been weeks since we used Polident Whitening on Izzy and her little face is still nice and white, with no adverse side effects. Thanks again for a great tip.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

I put it on Ruby with a toothbrush--just kinda brushed it on then used a cats flea comb to comb it through--I didn't leave it on very long--I had a wet warm washcloth and wiped it off with that. Ruby has pretty bad staining so all of it didn't come off-but a bunch did! I'm going to do it again tonight--I think its been a couple of weeks since I did it--I was a little afraid of doing it to soon again. Hopefully since this is our 2nd time more will come off. Good luck--I hope you get good results!!


----------



## dhodina

I put it on using a qtip and waited a few mins and wiped it off with a dry paper towel. His face was still damp but not soaked.


----------



## littlepeanut

I used a q-tip and wiped off with a wet face cloth after about 5 min. it was quite a change to see him all white! I know it's just temporary, but so far (a couple of weeks) still pretty white!! Thanks chelsey!!!


----------



## ourprettytessa

i haven't taken tessa to the vet but i should. it looks like a burn you would get from bleach. it has gotten a little bit better but its still pretty bad. her face isn't wet anymore and her tears don't smell bad or anything. it seems like she lost some hair where the burn is. do you think it will grow back?


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Jun 13 2005, 12:02 AM
> *i haven't taken tessa to the vet but i should. it looks like a burn you would get from bleach. it has gotten a little bit better but its still pretty bad. her face isn't wet anymore and her tears don't smell bad or anything. it seems like she lost some hair where the burn is. do you think it will grow back?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72019*


[/QUOTE]


I think when you applied it with the toothbrush you may have irritated the skin. Was it the Efferdent that you used ? They said that one is very harsh..regarless she may have also had a reaction . I honestly can not say if it will grow back. I would think so, but I would take her to the vet to have it looked at. You said before that the area was damp so believe it was definitely irritated and now is healing.


----------



## saltymalty

Poor little Tessa. I would definitely call your vet and have her seen just to be on the safe side. I would think the hair would grow back if the folicles aren't damaged. I don't know if you can use a product like Neosporin on a puppy, but you might want to check with the vet. With three kids, I buy it by the case! I find it to be the best thing to put on a wound of any type, even without a bandaid. 

I agree with Chelsey that the Efferdent seems to be much harsher. I wonder if it has a bleach content? Usually when a product claims to be "whitening" there is some element of "bleach", whether it be chlorine or peroxide based. Either one can chemically "burn" sensitive skin. Personally, I haven't tried the polident yet because Valletta's tear stains were eliminated when her teeth were pulled. I just wash her face every morning with a damp wash cloth. I have noticed, however, that she does get a lot of food caught in her beard, which if we don't rinse right off, causes yellowish stains.


----------



## Theresa

I think I bought the wrong kind of Polident it was green and I didn't see that big of a difference. going to get the blue whiting today an try it .I do notice sense Summer lost and some pulled teeth







she doesn't tear as much she had one eye that would just start running.







looked really bad SO will try it again.


----------



## cindysilver

I tried Polident on Jack, but I think I bought the wrong kind (it was the 3 minute kind, not the whitening kind, and it is SO MINTY!! Jack gets all sneezy when I put it on).









Also, he's only 14 weeks, so I didn't use very much, and I only left it on for a minute -- I'm still learning how to clean his face. He has very dark red stains near the corners of his eyes, and they are wet nearly all the time. His hair on his nose/muzzle was red also, so I cut it off







But he looks much cleaner now. I just wish I could get that dark red near his eyes out!! Poor little baby.

Jacky also gets his first bath today. He's filthy (it rained, and he likes to romp in the grass before peeing, so there was much mud involved!)







I'll try to get the other polident if a washcloth and some tearless shampoo scrubbed near his eyes doesn't get the red out!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

I used the polident overnight one. NOT BAD AT ALL. I didnt get all of it off of Noriko because she's badly badly badly stained. But they're gettin a B-A-T-H soon so that'll help too! 

THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP!


----------



## ourprettytessa

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jun 13 2005, 06:07 AM
> *Poor little Tessa.  I would definitely call your vet and have her seen just to be on the safe side.  I would think the hair would grow back if the folicles aren't damaged.  I don't know if you can use a product like Neosporin on a puppy, but you might want to check with the vet.  With three kids, I buy it by the case!  I find it to be the best thing to put on a wound of any type, even without a bandaid.
> 
> I agree with Chelsey that the Efferdent seems to be much harsher.  I wonder if it has a bleach content?  Usually when a product claims to be "whitening" there is some element of "bleach", whether it be chlorine or peroxide based.  Either one can chemically "burn" sensitive skin.  Personally, I haven't tried the polident yet because Valletta's tear stains were eliminated when her teeth were pulled.  I just wash her face every morning with a damp wash cloth.  I have noticed, however, that she does get a lot of food caught in her beard, which if we don't rinse right off, causes yellowish stains.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72058*


[/QUOTE]

Neosporin is a wonderful idea! I know you can use it because my vet has told me to use it on my rottie. I am off to buy some! This should really help!

SALTYMALTY: THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## dhodina

JMO but maybe you should have the vet look at it before putting anything on it. Neosporin does have steroids in it and may or may not help depending on what exactly you are dealing with.


----------



## Theresa

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Jun 13 2005, 07:56 AM
> *I tried Polident on Jack, but I think I bought the wrong kind (it was the 3 minute kind, not the whitening kind, and it is SO MINTY!! Jack gets all sneezy when I put it on).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, he's only 14 weeks, so I didn't use very much, and I only left it on for a minute -- I'm still learning how to clean his face.  He has very dark red stains near the corners of his eyes, and they are wet nearly all the time.  His hair on his nose/muzzle was red also, so I cut it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he looks much cleaner now. I just wish I could get that dark red near his eyes out!!  Poor little baby.
> 
> Jacky also gets his first bath today.  He's filthy (it rained, and he likes to romp in the grass before peeing, so there was much mud involved!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get the other polident if a washcloth and some tearless shampoo scrubbed near his eyes doesn't get the red out!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72104*


[/QUOTE]







Thats the kind that I bought the three min. it really didn't work like everyone is talking about so I'll let you know how the whitening kind works


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Jun 13 2005, 03:34 PM
> *JMO but maybe you should have the vet look at it before putting anything on it.  Neosporin does have steroids in it and may or may not help depending on what exactly you are dealing with.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72237*


[/QUOTE]
Neosporin does not contain steroids...here is the list of ingredients:

Active ingredients (in each gram) Bacitracin 400 units; Neomycin 3.5 m; Polymyxin B 5,000 units (all of these are an antibiotic)

Inactive ingredients: cocoa butter, cottonseed oil, olive oil, sodium pyruvate, vitamin E, and white petrolatum


----------



## dhodina

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Jun 14 2005, 09:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dhodina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jun 13 2005, 03:34 PM
> *JMO but maybe you should have the vet look at it before putting anything on it.  Neosporin does have steroids in it and may or may not help depending on what exactly you are dealing with.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72237*
Click to expand...

Neosporin does not contain steroids...here is the list of ingredients:

Active ingredients (in each gram) Bacitracin 400 units; Neomycin 3.5 m; Polymyxin B 5,000 units (all of these are an antibiotic)

Inactive ingredients: cocoa butter, cottonseed oil, olive oil, sodium pyruvate, vitamin E, and white petrolatum
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72469
[/B][/QUOTE]


Maybe I am thinking of the neosporin + pain. Whenever anyone I know has gotten a tattoo they have said not to use neosporin because it had steroids in it that would screw up your tattoo. They said use plain bacitracin (sp). I apologize if I am incorrect but even without that I would want to know what I was dealing with before just applying human meds to it.


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Jun 14 2005, 11:15 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2005, 09:58 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-dhodina*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jun 13 2005, 03:34 PM
> JMO but maybe you should have the vet look at it before putting anything on it.  Neosporin does have steroids in it and may or may not help depending on what exactly you are dealing with.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72237*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Neosporin does not contain steroids...here is the list of ingredients:
> 
> Active ingredients (in each gram) Bacitracin 400 units; Neomycin 3.5 m; Polymyxin B 5,000 units (all of these are an antibiotic)
> 
> Inactive ingredients: cocoa butter, cottonseed oil, olive oil, sodium pyruvate, vitamin E, and white petrolatum
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72469*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]


Maybe I am thinking of the neosporin + pain. Whenever anyone I know has gotten a tattoo they have said not to use neosporin because it had steroids in it that would screw up your tattoo. They sait use plain bacitracin
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72474
[/B][/QUOTE]
You are correct, it is the Neosporin+pain that contains the cortizone (Pramoxine HCl 10 mg). Bacitracin is also good for wounds, but only contains one antibiotic (bacitracin) where neosporin countains three (which would cover a broader array of bacteria).


----------



## maltsmom

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Jun 13 2005, 02:34 PM
> *JMO but maybe you should have the vet look at it before putting anything on it.  Neosporin does have steroids in it and may or may not help depending on what exactly you are dealing with.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72237*


[/QUOTE]

I went to the website and neosporin does not have any steroids in it. Maybe you are thinking of Cortaid.

Sorry for the repetition. I guess I should read the rest of the posts before I posted mine.


----------



## denise&chico

i tried the polident over night whitning on my boys and it really helped alot chico dosnt have much staining biut it helped the small red spot in the couner of his eye and buddy is staining heavy with teething so it really lightined it thanks so much for sharing i love to see them so clean~ Denise


----------



## Chelsey

your welcome. I saw there grooming pictures... they are so cute.


----------



## HollyHobbie

This might be kinda late but my kids go thru those little tubes of Neosporian to fast i switched to Bag Balm it is in a larger can hehe...

it is wonderful.

and if it is used on cows utters I think that you coulduse it on a puppy.

My sister and I got our belly buttons pierces last friday and she used Neosporian and I used bag balm and mine is all healed and hers is still really sore . so I am a true believer in it.


----------



## Princess'sMom

Hi,

I am new here. I only got my Princess 9 days ago. 

Last Thursday, when I gave her a bath, I noticed that her ears had a lot of dark stuff. I took her to the vet on Friday and the vet checked for ear mites, but thank goodness, there were none. She said she had a yeast infection and gave me some drops to put in twice daily for 14 days.

She is 14 weeks old and seems to be teething.

My questions are:

I would like to try the denture tabs, but I'm not sure if I should wait until we're done with the ear drops?

Is she too young to use this denture paste?

Should I wait until she isn't teething so bad?

Sorry for all the questions, but she is my first Maltese. I lost my dear Fannie, a Lhasa Apso I'd had for almost 15 years on June 1st. She was beautiful, like a larger Maltese, all white. I have been really heartbroken, but my pretty Princess is easing the pain. She even has some of Fannie's mannerisms.

I would really appreciate any and all advice. I'll try and post a pic that shows her tearstains, but I'm new at this, so please bear with me.

Thank you,
Fredda


----------



## Chelsey

IMO, I would wait until after teething is over. It might just go away perminetly.
I would not use it on a young puppy. When I gave this a try chelsy was 10 months.
I had tried nearly everything on the market. What you can do for now is just wash puppies face with a wet cloth. I find if you then use a dry one after, to dry the face also helps. Then cut the dark hairs off.

If you do tend to try it ...pleaese wait at least four week for the next application as puppy is young


----------



## Princess'sMom

Thank you so much. 

I will wait for now. 

The stains aren't that far down, as the breeder trimmed them for me.

I'm so glad I found this site. I'm sure it will be a real help through the years.

Sincerely,
Princess's Mom


----------



## Jac

Chelsey,

I just bought Polident Whitening. I tried in on Angel using a squeeze bottle and a toothbrush, after that gave him a bath. Well, the stain did lighten a little, but it's nothing like what you said. I used 1/4 cup of water with 3 tablets. Please help!


----------



## Chelsey

Hi ,

first please please do not use a toothbrush or sqeeze bottle., it may iritate the skin. Please follow the instructions provided. Use a paper towel or cotton ball to apply the solution wiping it on the tearstains. Then use an other peice to remove the solution of the face.
It works best this way. Anyway wait two to three weeks for the next application.
The next time it should lighten up. Each time you use it the area gets lighter.
Please note each puppies tear stains are different.


----------



## sassy's mommy

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Aug 31 2005, 04:02 AM
> *Hi ,
> 
> first please please do not use a toothbrush or sqeeze bottle., it may iritate the skin.  Please follow the instructions provided.  Use a paper towel or cotton ball to apply the solution wiping it on the tearstains. Then use an other peice to remove the solution of the face.
> It works best this way.  Anyway wait two to three weeks for the next application.
> The next time it should lighten up.  Each time you use it the area gets lighter.
> Please note each puppies tear stains are different.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95616*


[/QUOTE]

I wonder if the blue tablets that you used had the effect that blue shampoo has on the hair since some of the others are not getting the same results? Just a thought.


----------



## Jac

Dear Chelsey,

Thanks for the information, will let you know how it goes in the next 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## Ancient 'Teeser

There sure are lots of whitening/tear stain removal ideas!

I wish my Cherish only had tear stains to worry about. She is turning red everywhere she gets drinking water on her, and, with long hair, that's her entire face and ears and all. (I'll have to post a photo--but not here, right?).

If the Polident is irritating, I don't suppose I can use it on such a large scale? Meanwhile, my white dog is becoming pink  Oh well. At least she is a girl.

Has anyone ever had any luck adding fresh parsley to their food? Or, giving a quarter of a Tum's antiacid on a regular basis?


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by Ancient 'Teeser_@Sep 1 2005, 08:22 AM
> *There sure are lots of whitening/tear stain removal ideas!
> 
> I wish my Cherish only had tear stains to worry about.  She is turning red everywhere she gets drinking water on her, and, with long hair, that's her entire face and ears and all.  (I'll have to post a photo--but not here, right?).
> 
> If the Polident is irritating, I don't suppose I can use it on such a large scale?  Meanwhile, my white dog is becoming pink      Oh well.  At least she is a girl.
> 
> Has anyone ever had any luck adding fresh parsley to their food?  Or, giving a quarter of a Tum's antiacid on a regular basis?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95976*


[/QUOTE]

If she is getting drinking water all over I think JMM listed a bowl a while back that you can order. It has some kind of pretective cover so there ears and beard to not touch the water. You may want to PM her. I don't rember the link . This may solve the problem. In addtion, no I would not use this on a big scale there is a whiter called crownes that is really good and also what I find is really good as well as a whitener is Proline Condinioner. Yep it really removes yellowing, I also use it around chelsey breard when it starts to look dingie. I find it easier then using crowes and it does not dry out her coat. The polident is just a quick fix it is not perminant and you will need to do it again , because it will only help with the external problem. Have you spoken with your vet yet regarding eye ointments or yest infections. I have done all of this myself I even changed her food and her eye stains have gotton a lot better. I have not tried parsely yet. Oh in addtion someone here posted about eye drops the other day , I can't rember but she said it works very well.


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Feb 9 2005, 04:03 PM
> *I don't know if this is the same type of bowl that Jackie was referring to made by Bayou ceramics, but this lady carries bowls that sound similar:
> 
> http://www.ibdsonline.com/product_info.php...38e78f088fbb31a
> 
> She is very nice to deal with and I haven't ever had trouble contacting her. She does dog shows though, so maybe on the dog show weekends it might be a bit of a wait.
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34468*


[/QUOTE]

I found the link and here is the topic

Water bowl


----------



## Ancient 'Teeser

Thank you so much! I love the bowl. One pictured has the name of my very first dog (JJ).

I've never considered a water bottle, but, of course! That's the ultimate solution. I'm going to give that a try. I still have to have water bowls out because I have cats and other dogs visiting who might not use a water bottle.

What is the stuff you mentioned "crowne" please? Is there a link to that? And the other stuff--Proline?


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by Ancient 'Teeser_@Sep 1 2005, 01:28 PM
> *Thank you so much!  I love the bowl.  One pictured has the name of my very first dog (JJ).
> 
> I've never considered a water bottle, but, of course!  That's the ultimate solution.  I'm going to give that a try.  I still have to have water bowls out because I have cats and other dogs visiting who might not use a water bottle.
> 
> What is the stuff you mentioned "crowne" please?  Is there a link to that?  And the other stuff--Proline?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96086*


[/QUOTE]



> Crown Royale makes a product called "WHITENER"
> Mix this with human hair peroxide (20 volume to 40 volume) into a paste and again leave on overnight. The Crown Royale Whitener works a lot like MOM/peroxide, it works faster but IMHO it is much harsher -- again, CONDITION WELL. Crown Royale's phone # is 1-800-992-5400 and is also available from many vendors at the dog shows.[/B]


I prefer the proline conditioner with whitening. Whith the crowns you need to condition and condion it drys the coat out I don't know where on line you can get the conditioner. Get It from a local grooming suppy store in our area.

Edited on Sept 02,2005
Here is a link were you can order. I myself have never used this site to order

Crowns
Here is the link on Proline not sure,if they sell the conditioner there 
Proline


----------



## qtn2x

since I came into this post late, I am not sure how many kinds of polident are there and which one works the best? WHich one is the one the original post used? The whitening or the overnight whitening?


----------



## Princess'sMom

> since I came into this post late, I am not sure how many kinds of polident are there and which one works the best? WHich one is the one the original post used? The whitening or the overnight whitening?[/B]



As I recall, it is the overnight whitening polident, but I can't find it where I live, so I have not tried it.
One of the groomers told me to use whitening toothpaste, letting it dry. I bought some, but have been
afraid to use it so close to her eyes. Her tear stains can get pretty bad, but I just trim the hair around
the eyes. Wish I could be more help, sorry. You might try asking some of the other Maltese owners 
who have more experience. I've only been a mommy since July.

Sincerely,
Princess's Mom


----------



## MaxMommy

Polydent is on the list of things to get. The lemon juice/baking soda was pretty good, as well...but, if you can leave polydent in, hey we'll give it a try.


----------



## Chelsey

It's Polydent Whitening that was used.
I also tried the lemon juice and baking soda this morning on chelsey. I have to say I think it works with less effort then the Polydent Whitening. I put it on and wiped it off. 
Between the two of them I would say save your money and if you have lemon juice and baking soad at home then go for it. but if you don't the cost of the Polydent Whitening is the same.
Mind you lemon juice and baking soda have less cemicals and I would think would be safter to use our puppies.
Once again do not use toothbrush or squeeze bottle. Do not leave It's Polydent Whitening on your puppy over night. Put on and take it off.

Sorry about the instruction pictures... I guess when they did the upgrad they dissapared... I did not save them on my laptop


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

This (Chelsey's) method works great for us. It keeps Shrek ultra white, and reduces Sylphide's staining to a bare minimum.

I use the generic equate stuff from Walmart with Chelsey's recipe. It has baking soda, is very mild, and makes the babies' muzzle hair very soft. An added plus is that it's anti-bacterial, so it really keeps the faces from having that tearstain smell. Best of all, this doesn't irritate the babies' eyes or faces - they actually seem to enjoy the process and the way they feel fresh afterwards

I do add one step, though: I wash the face with a facecloth, warm water, and Bless the Beasts puppy shampoo first. I dry it, then I apply the solution, and dry again. It really doesn't take long, and the results are spectacular.


----------



## qtn2x

One more question, is Polident whitening the same as Polident Overnigh whitening? Still confused.


----------



## Chelsey

> One more question, is Polident whitening the same as Polident Overnigh whitening? Still confused.[/B]


No. One said whiting on it the other said over night.

The one you are looking for said Polident Whiteing , it's a green box with large white letter saying Polident Whiteing across it.


----------



## sweetypiegirl

> Thanks so much for this great info... I just hope the cashier doesn't think I have false teeth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of mine have much staining but to see pure white faces would be neat!
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


----------



## lynda

I just used the Polident on Chloe last night but I guess I bought the wrong one because it just lightened her a bit. I bought the one in the green box that says, "Triple Mint Fresh In Just 3 Minutes." I am off to the drug store today to get the one in the green box that says, "Polident Whitening" with the white lettering. How soon can I try it on her again? Also, what is the receipe for the lemon juice and the baking soda? Just in case I try that on her. Is it lemon juice from the bottle? 

TIA
Lynda


----------



## Chelsey

> I just used the Polident on Chloe last night but I guess I bought the wrong one because it just lightened her a bit. I bought the one in the green box that says, "Triple Mint Fresh In Just 3 Minutes." I am off to the drug store today to get the one in the green box that says, "Polident Whitening" with the white lettering. How soon can I try it on her again? Also, what is the receipe for the lemon juice and the baking soda? Just in case I try that on her. Is it lemon juice from the bottle?
> 
> TIA
> Lynda[/B]



If the polident lightened up the stains , then it did it job. It may not 100 percent remove it on the first try.
I would not attempt it for at least an other week or two. So there is no allergic reaction to your puppy.
To be honest I would save your money and try the lemon juice it is a lot easyer to use and cheaper as well.
I can not give you a presice recipe. All I did yesterday was put a little lemon juice in a up maybe a 1/4 and like a teaspon /table spoon of bakeing soda. Then it foms up. one it selles down I followed the same procedure. with a paper towel or cotton ball. Then wipe off. 
I would only do this once a month , in between I just wipe chelsey stains with a damp cloth .


----------



## izzysmom

I tried this yesterday - 1 tablet of Polident Overnight Whitening (I worried the 3 minute whitening would be too strong) with a tablespoon of water, mushed up the tablet, then applied to Izzy's stains with a baby toothbrush (more precise than a cotton ball I think). Left it on for 5 minutes, then wiped off with damp paper towels. Worked very well - removed about 80percent of staining. Izzy didn't seem unhappy at all. Infinitely preferable to a systemic 
medicine like Angels Eyes/Glow.



> index.php?act=findpost&pid=128552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just used the Polident on Chloe last night but I guess I bought the wrong one because it just lightened her a bit. I bought the one in the green box that says, "Triple Mint Fresh In Just 3 Minutes." I am off to the drug store today to get the one in the green box that says, "Polident Whitening" with the white lettering. How soon can I try it on her again? Also, what is the receipe for the lemon juice and the baking soda? Just in case I try that on her. Is it lemon juice from the bottle?
> 
> TIA
> Lynda[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the polident lightened up the stains , then it did it job. It may not 100 percent remove it on the first try.
> I would not attempt it for at least an other week or two. So there is no allergic reaction to your puppy.
> To be honest I would save your money and try the lemon juice it is a lot easyer to use and cheaper as well.
> I can not give you a presice recipe. All I did yesterday was put a little lemon juice in a up maybe a 1/4 and like a teaspon /table spoon of bakeing soda. Then it foms up. one it selles down I followed the same procedure. with a paper towel or cotton ball. Then wipe off.
> I would only do this once a month , in between I just wipe chelsey stains with a damp cloth .
> [/B]
Click to expand...


----------



## Cosy

You know all these products are well and good at removing stains, but are they really getting rid of the cause? Nope. Just the residual effects. In my opinion staining is a low grade inflammation caused either by allergies (systemic) or irritation to the eye area itself (be it hair, dirt, dust clogged tearducts). Most serious eye staining can be related to food allergies. So why not eliminate the cause before trying to get rid of the residual stain.


----------



## Cosy

"Sometimes the cause is the fact they do not have tear ducts, the tear ducts never developed, so it is not an easy thing to fix there will always be tears as there is no place for them to go but down the face. The tears are clear it is when the tear interacts with the air it oxides (or something like that) and the oxidiation causes the staining."

That's rare. Most dogs have tearducts. Sometimes they may be closed off and surgery can reopen them. Sometimes the tearducts are not working properly as young pups but do so at maturity. True, the oxidation causes the color but the tearing can be from systemic upset and irritations due to allergies from foods or airborn "stuff".


----------



## Haven

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Remember ladies, chelsey said do NOT use a toothbrush to apply this. Only a cotton ball or a paper towel.</span>


----------



## carrie

> You know all these products are well and good at removing stains, but are they really getting rid of the cause? Nope. Just the residual effects. In my opinion staining is a low grade inflammation caused either by allergies (systemic) or irritation to the eye area itself (be it hair, dirt, dust clogged tearducts). Most serious eye staining can be related to food allergies. So why not eliminate the cause before trying to get rid of the residual stain.[/B]





> Tear stains are often considered inherited in that particular line of Maltese that are bred.[/B]


In other words, it's thought to be genetic.


----------



## MissMelanie

> Thanks I know it won't last long as it is the food that I think is causing the problem.
> It has beats in it. Royal caine . I’m reluctant to change her food as Chester eats the same thing. Does anyone have any suggestions. Something that is good for the coat with minimum corn. I like the royal Cain food, I just can't finger out why they would put beats in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well at least I can get Chelsey face clean now.
> What you can do to prevent it from getting in the eyes is put you baby finger just blow the corner of the eye and then apply it. That way you have a guide line.
> Oh by the way the before picture was after chelsey got spayed and her eye have been worste then that picture ever since I changed her food from Purina to Royal chain.
> She was going to the bath room way to much with purina
> 
> I hope it works for everyone. I'm going to send a thank you note to chelseys breeder now.[/B]


THANK YOU tons for the tip of the year on the face whitening. Chelsey's breeder may have shared the "best kept" secret of the century. hehehehehe







OH and I really liked the way you rated what you have used to get a white face, very helpful information. I also have used all the products you used and then some more. Currently we have our doggies on Angel Eyes and are THRILLED with the results! If you wish you can see before and after photos in our Gallery Album. It's amazing!

Most dog foods have BEET Pulp in them to aid in digestion, I have been told. It helps to firm up their, hmmm poo. Many Maltese owners or breeders I have spoken with say YES it adds to staining, and some I have spoken with say NO it sure does not. So..... all I can tell you is that, when we took our Sir Micro off a food with Beet Pulp in it, his staining changed from that red color for sure. He still had staining but it wasn't red. We now have a food that has NO beet pulp or other coloring agent in it and the dogs like it a lot. It also has no artificial preservatives, artificial flavors, colors or bleached ingredients. NO Corn, soy, wheat, eggs, dairy or sunflower oil either. It also has Omega 3 and 6 to help coats and skin.

Ok, ok so anyone wishing to know what food this is?







Natural Balance Ultra Premium Dog Food, Complete and Balanced for All Breeds and Life Stages. The company also donates to animal charities.

One other note... if anyone gets the magazine BocaDog, you can see a photo on page 23 of Bella Mia, when she had been on the Angel Eyes for one week. That magazine is going to do a feature on her and the results we have gotten from Angel Eyes and what didn't work as well. Most likely it will be in their June/July issue. It's a nice magazine, just starting out this year.









enJOY!
Melanie Lee


----------



## Chelsey

your welcome... anything to save the money so we can buy our babies other stuff


----------



## CujosMom

Chelsey - Can you please indicate what the exact directions are? I am seeing all various things like 3 tabs and 1/4 cup of water, 2 tabs, 1 tab and teaspoon... can you repost exactly whatyou did with the polident for those of us coming in late to this? I went to buy at the drug store polident overnight whitening tabs. I am afraid to try it until I know how your breeder related. Can you share again? Sorry! Cujo is getting groomed tomorrow too so I am thinking it is perfect timing if I do tonight.








-Theresa



> Hi
> 
> I tried something today that was recommended by Chelsey’s breeder, and it worked wonders.
> Her face is so clean. Chelsey has been having really bad tear stains lately that I think could be related to her food. Well I went to shopper’s drug mart and bought ploydent denture cleaner and gave it a try.
> 
> QUOTE





> "Use a false-teeth cleaner in 1/4 cup of hot water, and use a cotton ball dampened with this solution and wipe puppy’s tear stains, leaving on."[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## MissMelanie

> Chelsey - Can you please indicate what the exact directions are? I am seeing all various things like 3 tabs and 1/4 cup of water, 2 tabs, 1 tab and teaspoon... can you repost exactly whatyou did with the polident for those of us coming in late to this? I went to buy at the drug store polident overnight whitening tabs. I am afraid to try it until I know how your breeder related. Can you share again? Sorry! Cujo is getting groomed tomorrow too so I am thinking it is perfect timing if I do tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Theresa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I tried something today that was recommended by Chelsey's breeder, and it worked wonders.
> Her face is so clean. Chelsey has been having really bad tear stains lately that I think could be related to her food. Well I went to shopper's drug mart and bought ploydent denture cleaner and gave it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Use a false-teeth cleaner in 1/4 cup of hot water, and use a cotton ball dampened with this solution and wipe puppy's tear stains, leaving on."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Not sure if she will see this tonight but what we use is:
> 
> Two tabs dissolved in 1/4 cup of very warm water, I let it cool to room temp then wipe it on with a cotton ball. I leave it on over night then wash their face in the morning. IF any staining is remaining I do this again the next day. However depending on the degree of staining, it should work with one try. I was so impressed with this I have shared it with everyone I know that has staining problems.
> 
> The Polident I use is Polident 3 Minute Mint Fresh, it comes in a green box. I am not sure if this is what others use though. I just know this works for us.
> 
> Good luck!
> Melanie
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## CujosMom

Thank you! I appreciate it. I had purchased the overnight whiteneing (which seems to be what most people tried vs the 3 min due to stregnth). I am cautious with Cujo because I worry stuff hurts him. OK. So I desolved two in 1/4 cup of warm water... it became a foamy consistency not paste or watery. So dipped the cotton ball in and dabbed only near eye area. He didnt get annoyed with it and sat still . Within 5 min the tear stains either lighteneed or dissapeared.







Hoever I did what I read and kept overnight. This morning I brought him to the groomer but when we got there Cujo vomited 3 times. Apparently SOMEHOW he may have been able to lick this on his eye area I guess? Not sure! He vomited foamy because he had not eatten yet. Now of course I am feeling guilty for doing it. Should I? Has any other dog been sick afterwards or the next morning_or has anyone's dog ingested it? Did anything happen? Cujo never vomits. I think he did in his lifetime 3 times. So I am panicing.







I pick him up at 12 from groomer but I mentioned it to her and now she is angry at me because she told me polident is a chemical strong enough to clean enamal on fake dentures so why would I "put it on his face". I felt so guilty I was crying the last hour and a half.







I told her I didnt think of that. BUt he only tried to run it on the floor (he hates when I put anything on him - even water to clean his mouth after a walk and he rubs his head on rug or couich - like someone else was mentioning) but I cant imagine he would be able to lick some of it unless it rubbed to his lower beard. UGH. Maybe I am just being a worry wart. Would love any feedback.


----------



## CujosMom

OK. He seems great today. Maybe it was just a first reaction to tasting it osomehow. His vomit was actually fizzy mint. Next time i will wait 5 min before letting him run around on the floor so he cant wipe his head all over the place.


----------



## MissMelanie

I am very sorry your doggie was ill at the groomers. I have got to tell you, we use this method on three very different dogs and never have we had anything bad happen. NOT to say that your dog didn't lick some and throw up due to that, but are you sure it wasn't stress due to seeing the groomer that made him throw up? I would never wish to harm our dogs or any other dog either... so I am very sorry about what happened.

I am just so amazed your dog can lick up under his eyes. What a tongue he must have.

I hope he is all better now.
Melanie


----------



## CujosMom

Yeah - I wish he could do that. He'd be a famous puppy. He didnt lick under his eyes. lol. His stains ran down the cheek areas and what I was writing was it was possible that when he was rubbing his face on the floor and pillow (he hates to get wet) he probably smudged it lower on his face enough where by he was able to ingest some. Needless to say he vomited only the 3 times this morning prior to getting to the groomer and not again, so he is fine now. Cujo actually loves the groomer. He has been going since 2 months old and boards there. So I doubt its anxiety from seeing the groomer. lol. However I am glad I at least tried it and saw it worked. It was great while it lasted but I think I'll address this in a natural (internal) way via his diet. If he has allergies and such it is a natural thing that I wont be able to change with shapoos, etc. My groomer is right. Besdies, he is my pretty baby, stains or no stains.







I am now just trying to determine what the heck started causing his stains last week, in case its something that needs to be addressed vs just part of the process of growing from a puppy into adult. Ugh - time flies.


----------



## Chelsey

Hi everyone , sorry I dont' visit as offten as I used to.
Please see this comment I made a while back



> It's Polydent Whitening that was used.
> I also tried the lemon juice and baking soda this morning on chelsey. I have to say I think it works with less effort then the Polydent Whitening. I put it on and wiped it off.
> Between the two of them I would say save your money and if you have lemon juice and baking soad at home then go for it. but if you don't the cost of the Polydent Whitening is the same.
> Mind you lemon juice and baking soda have less cemicals and I would think would be safter to use our puppies.
> Once again do not use toothbrush or squeeze bottle. Do not leave Polydent Whitening on your puppy over night. Put on and take it off.
> 
> Sorry about the instruction pictures... I guess when they did the upgrad they dissapared... I did not save them on my laptop[/B]


chelsey breeder stated you put it on and then wipe it off. 
Do not leave it on over night. I hope this helps. 
I hope your puppy feels better and did not lick up this stuff.


----------



## gattirenata

Alright... I read the whole thing and let's see if I can remember everything I want to say!!

I bought the polident but still didnt have the guts to used it.

If I noticed right everyone that had a bad reaction with it used efferdent, which ingridients are a lot harsher than polident right???
Actually I was doing a research about polident on contact with skin and found a website that says you can soak your fingernails on polident to clean cigarette's stains. so... if people are actually SOAKING their finger in polident, it definitely doesn't cause burns (like bleach, as someone said)

another thing... cujo's mom... was his face very wet? Because I was wondering... if his puke smelled minty he probably somehow indigested not just a little... I'm worried becuase mac does the same... and he also uses his paw to wipe his face (so cute btw) and then he always likcs his paws.
but your groomer makes sense... someone here cleaned her toilet!!!!!! the thing gets rid of tough stains on toilet bowls!!!! kinda scary... 
but at the same time seems not to be harsh on your fingers.

I was wondering... the product says it killes 99% of bacterias that cause odor... Most people say the tears have an odor... would those be the same kind of bacterias??? that's why it gets rid of the stains???

did somebody ever tried keeping a flea comb between the skin and the hair while applying the polident??
I'm thinking about doing it... just wanna know if it works (it sounds great on my mind LOL)

And... for Tessa's mom... I know exactly what you feeling... mac got burned with a 8in1 tear stain remover. His face peeled off and his skin was very sensitive and pink... 
I called the vet and they told me to just keep it clean, if there was no change on his behavior he was fine. 
so I kept it clean... Carried indicated the tearless shampoo... soon all the skin came off (so annoying... it was all over the place...) 
anyways... I also asked the vet if I could use something (neospor... what ever.. forgot how to spell it LOL) and they said NO!


Again... besides Cujo... everyone that used polident was fine, right??????????????

thanks


----------



## AmyLuv

Am I the only one that this Polident idea didn't work for? I was so stoked to try it and I followed the directions from the board to the letter, except for the part about leaving it on overnight - HOW? My Amy ends up wiping her face either on the couch or the carpet and licks it off her face. I honestly didn't notice much of a difference, so it hasn't been the miracle for me as it seems to have been for the others.


----------



## Laceys mom

I tried it. Lacey smelled like peppermint and her hair turned a tint of green/blue. Don't use the one with color in it. Couldn't get the tint out of her hair so I ended up trimming. Lacey doesn't have a bad tearstaining problem. I give her the Angels Glow 2 times a week and wipe her face every morning. She has a little bit of an allergy thing going on now but the vet gave me some drops to put in her eyes. I feel very lucky that Lacey's tearstaining is so little. For a few weeks every summer she seems to get some allergies but the eyedrops take care of it.


----------



## dolcevita

I tried the Polident and Dolce didn't have any ill effects. It only helped a little bit though, so maybe I didn't use enough. I only used one tablet in 1/4 water instead of two tablets.


----------



## japenana

> There sure are lots of whitening/tear stain removal ideas!
> 
> I wish my Cherish only had tear stains to worry about. She is turning red everywhere she gets drinking water on her, and, with long hair, that's her entire face and ears and all. (I'll have to post a photo--but not here, right?).
> 
> If the Polident is irritating, I don't suppose I can use it on such a large scale? Meanwhile, my white dog is becoming pink  Oh well. At least she is a girl.
> 
> Has anyone ever had any luck adding fresh parsley to their food? Or, giving a quarter of a Tum's antiacid on a regular basis?[/B]





> Thank you so much! I love the bowl. One pictured has the name of my very first dog (JJ).
> 
> I've never considered a water bottle, but, of course! That's the ultimate solution. I'm going to give that a try. I still have to have water bowls out because I have cats and other dogs visiting who might not use a water bottle.
> 
> What is the stuff you mentioned "crowne" please? Is there a link to that? And the other stuff--Proline?[/B]



I read online that staining from water could actually be caused from something in tap water.. and that bottled water or water with very little minerals or "additives" might help. I'm new here and I actually don't have a maltese (whoops!) I have a toy poodle (she's tiny, as small as or a bit smaller than my boyfriend's yorie!). They think she's 1, but it's hard to tell because she has very bad teeth. She has a very bad underbite and we're assuming some idiot inbred her. I picked her up from the humane society about 3 weeks ago, wow, she was in bad shape. She's a lot healthier now, has gone out of shock, is behaving like a normal, energetic, happy dog, and her fur is already starting to grow back (they shaved it at the pound because when she came in it was all matted and tangled). The only thing is, she has very very very bad tear stains on her face. Very bad. People have made comments such as she looks like a "skeleton dog". She is the sweetest, and cutest dog and I am very fortunate to have her in my life. I'm concerned that her bad tearing could be from a nasal blocking, probably because of her teeth so it will probably never go away. However, I also read that if tear stains aren't cleaned regularly they could cause skin irritation and welts. Her tears are a very dark red, brownish color, they run down her face, almost to her mouth. I tried some product from petco with very little results. I had some success in using one of my old eyelash combs to comb out some of the eye boogers that were matted and I trimmed the hair. I stumbled onto your maltese site through google while looking up tear stain remedys. There are some terrible ones out there! Involving bleach.. peroxide.. I was too afraid to try any of that on Giga. After reading all of your success stories and the potential harm I went to my local wal-mart and gave it a try tonight. So far they do seem a bit lighter, but it's hard to tell because soon after letting her go she hid under my bed.. hehe. I'm pretty sure it's the smell that's bothering her. I'll give an update on how it works, I want to try it again soon and see if I can completely remove them... Hehe.. I hope it's ok I've brought a poodle onto your forum. She's a white dog as well.. who also suffers from staining... Thank you so much Chelsey for sharing the tip, after trying the petco stuff daily, combing out the hair on her face daily, and clipping the hair with little to no success I was starting to think her face would be permanently red


----------



## japenana

> There sure are lots of whitening/tear stain removal ideas!
> 
> I wish my Cherish only had tear stains to worry about. She is turning red everywhere she gets drinking water on her, and, with long hair, that's her entire face and ears and all. (I'll have to post a photo--but not here, right?).
> 
> If the Polident is irritating, I don't suppose I can use it on such a large scale? Meanwhile, my white dog is becoming pink  Oh well. At least she is a girl.
> 
> Has anyone ever had any luck adding fresh parsley to their food? Or, giving a quarter of a Tum's antiacid on a regular basis?[/B]





> Thank you so much! I love the bowl. One pictured has the name of my very first dog (JJ).
> 
> I've never considered a water bottle, but, of course! That's the ultimate solution. I'm going to give that a try. I still have to have water bowls out because I have cats and other dogs visiting who might not use a water bottle.
> 
> What is the stuff you mentioned "crowne" please? Is there a link to that? And the other stuff--Proline?[/B]



I read online that staining from water could actually be caused from something in tap water.. and that bottled water or water with very little minerals or "additives" might help. I'm new here and I actually don't have a maltese (whoops!) I have a toy poodle (she's tiny, as small as or a bit smaller than my boyfriend's yorie!). They think she's 1, but it's hard to tell because she has very bad teeth. She has a very bad underbite and we're assuming some idiot inbred her. I picked her up from the humane society about 3 weeks ago, wow, she was in bad shape. She's a lot healthier now, has gone out of shock, is behaving like a normal, energetic, happy dog, and her fur is already starting to grow back (they shaved it at the pound because when she came in it was all matted and tangled). The only thing is, she has very very very bad tear stains on her face. Very bad. People have made comments such as she looks like a "skeleton dog". She is the sweetest, and cutest dog and I am very fortunate to have her in my life. I'm concerned that her bad tearing could be from a nasal blocking, probably because of her teeth so it will probably never go away. However, I also read that if tear stains aren't cleaned regularly they could cause skin irritation and welts. Her tears are a very dark red, brownish color, they run down her face, almost to her mouth. I tried some product from petco with very little results. I had some success in using one of my old eyelash combs to comb out some of the eye boogers that were matted and I trimmed the hair. I stumbled onto your maltese site through google while looking up tear stain remedys. There are some terrible ones out there! Involving bleach.. peroxide.. I was too afraid to try any of that on Giga. After reading all of your success stories and the potential harm I went to my local wal-mart and gave it a try tonight. So far they do seem a bit lighter, but it's hard to tell because soon after letting her go she hid under my bed.. hehe. I'm pretty sure it's the smell that's bothering her. I'll give an update on how it works, I want to try it again soon and see if I can completely remove them... Hehe.. I hope it's ok I've brought a poodle onto your forum. She's a white dog as well.. who also suffers from staining... Thank you so much Chelsey for sharing the tip, after trying the petco stuff daily, combing out the hair on her face daily, and clipping the hair with little to no success I was starting to think her face would be permanently red


----------



## amatarrese

My baby Minnie just recently developed some tear stains I believe due to teething. After reading this thread yesterday I went to Target and they were out of Polident Whitening so I took a chance and bought the Target brand version of Polident. I applied it with cotton balls and then wiped again with fresh cotton balls as instructed. This morning I woke up to see a fantastic improvement. The stains have lightened so much, they're almost gone entirely. Minnie is getting a full bath tonite so I'm curious to see if the stains will lighten any further after the bath. 

The Target brand was less than $3 for 104 tablets (lifetime supply). What a great deal! Plus, I dumped the remaining cleaner in the toilet as another member suggested and cleaned my toilet as well. 

FANTASTIC TECHNIQUE!!! Thanks so much for sharing!

Amy & Minnie


----------



## diamond32

I wasnt a member back when this post first started however after reading it, I can't wait to get home and try this on my little guy. I've already had his stains checked to make sure there isnt an infection going on and its not. The vet said its probably just from teething. I've printed the posted instructions and will be sure to follow them to the exact letter. I'll try to post before and after pictures as well. Thanks for sharing! I'm so glad this post came back up again or I may have never seen it.


----------



## Tina

First of all WELCOME to SM.







It is a great site to get great information. I am new too and love it here. 
Just because your poodle has a bad under bite doesn't mean someone inbred her. I bred my Nikki to a female totally unrelated to him. He was bred out to someone. I didn't notice when I bred the bitch to my Nikki that she had a slight underbite. Everyone of her puppies had an underbite. I also had a bitch bred out to another male, total outcross, and had a puppy with very bad teeth. It really was coming from the dogs side. Just because a dog has a bad fault doesn't necissarily mean that the dog was inbred. If both dog and bitch have the same recessive gene you can get all sorts of things and they not be related in any way. 
I think that its great that you are giving this little poodle a second chance at a very good life. She apparently had a very bad owner who didn't take care of her. But now she has you.









I did use the polident solution on my dog. I was desperate for something to lighten the stains on his face. I was showing him at DeMoine, IA. I had bleached to the point where if I did it again the hair was going to fall off. Even with all the conditioning I did. I used the polident overnight. Put 2 tablets in about 1/4 cup warm water. Disolved the tablets and applied to his face. Satuating it thoroughly. I then wrapped it in a deli wrap and banded it. The next morning, about 7 hours later, I undid the wrap and bathed Tristan. The stains were quite a bit lighter, no where near gone, but more tolerable. Because then I could use corn starch and boric acid to cover the rest of the staining to make it look a whole lot better. It didn't last more than a day, but it did what I needed. 
It might make a difference if a person were to use this product over the course of a week or so and see if it would take out most of the staining. I haven't done that yet. It takes almost a year to grow back the beard if it gets ruined. I didn't want to chance it. 

The odor that you smell from the brown stuff on their faces is a yeast. The culprit is a red yeast. It is nothing like what the mouth produces. Most people who wear dentures do not have bad breath from their gums. It would be more their throat. I've always wondered if the presciption drug for yeast infections in women would clear it up??? Asked my vet once but he wouldn't go down that path with me. 

Another thing that does work and doesn't harm the hair if the directions are followed is Invisi Bleach for bleaching facial hair. You have to use it several times. It does lighten the stain. You need to wash the product out of the coat when the time limit is done. You can get it at Wal Mart.


----------



## ourdonbi

thanks for sharing the advice im going to go try it out.
this is off topic a little but does the red area smell? i noticed donbi's tear stains the red stinks


----------



## k/c mom

> thanks for sharing the advice im going to go try it out.
> this is off topic a little but does the red area smell? i noticed donbi's tear stains the red stinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


My experience has been if the area smells and you can't get rid of the smell, then it is probably a yeast or staph infection. I would have your vet take a look.


----------



## ourdonbi

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=263461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing the advice im going to go try it out.
> this is off topic a little but does the red area smell? i noticed donbi's tear stains the red stinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My experience has been if the area smells and you can't get rid of the smell, then it is probably a yeast or staph infection. I would have your vet take a look.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

ty i was trying to google the information just now trying to figure out why it stinks its not even tearing badly. but thank you for the info


----------



## cr2006

I tried the overnight whitener kind and I left it on for 5 minutes--no results. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Joey's Mom2

I am going to put it on to night and we'll see if it works in the morning. I'm really excited.... Although, I did buy Efferdent instead of Polydent. I hope it will still work the same though.


----------



## Chelsey

I have made and update to the *first page* becase I don't thing it was specific..

Please read the update , thank you.. 

*****Update Nov 6, 2006*****


**If your puppy has read tear stains and it smell bad around the eye, this could be a yeast infection and it should be treated by your Vet .**


1)We have also found that Everdent is to harsh a product to use on your puppy.

2) *Do not *use anything other then an paper towel or cotton ball to apply this solution

3) We have also found that using 1 table spoon of Baking Soda and less then 1/4 will also give you the same results. Without he use of chemicals ( I have been using this method as well.)


4) *Do not *leave your puppies face soaked with this solution on over night.
( Wipe it on and Wipe it off with a damp paper towel or cotton ball)

5) If you still notice red that is fine. It could take a few applications but wait 2 - 3 weeks before applying it again.

6) This is *NOT* a permanent fix .

7) This may not work for everyone puppy.


----------



## Rita

Okay I just introduced myself in the pictures posting gallery. Anyway, thanks for the tip. I used the polident on my baby and I was terrified of it hurting her so I put on the overnight polident stuff with a cotton ball and wiped off with white cloth like 3 minutes later. I saw no irritation so then tried it for 10 minutes and wiped it all off. I have to say, I think it worked although my baby's staining was minimal I guess... thank you anyway I don't think it was harsh on her and she is pretty delicate. Pics before and after.


----------



## Chelsey

> Okay I just introduced myself in the pictures posting gallery. Anyway, thanks for the tip. I used the polident on my baby and I was terrified of it hurting her so I put on the overnight polident stuff with a cotton ball and wiped off with white cloth like 3 minutes later. I saw no irritation so then tried it for 10 minutes and wiped it all off. I have to say, I think it worked although my baby's staining was minimal I guess... thank you anyway I don't think it was harsh on her and she is pretty delicate. Pics before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Ahhhhhhhhhhh she is so cute. I'm glad it worked for you.


----------

